# mctadmin.exe? Virus ?



## devinalee

Hi, I just discovered this in my system start up and was wondering if anyone knew what it was. I searched the net and found that some say it is a virus and some say that it is needed. I am using Windows 7 64 bit. I have run several virus and spy ware scans and nothing shows up. Has anyone else found this and if so is it necessary or can I disable it from start up?

Using Spy bot Search and Destroy and it reads: 
(key); HK_CU Run Once (User S-1-5-19),
(command line) C:windows\system32\mctadmin.exe

If needed what is it and what does it do?
Thank you


----------



## Cheeseball81

From what I've read, it's Microsoft Country Code Administration and it is used to add or remove local content in a Local Pack to the current user's profile. 
Presumably it is activated during the setup sequence to see if the users location choice matches one of the packs.
This can be disabled from your system's Startup.


----------

